# Wine?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Soooooo I dont know the first thing about wine and my wife's grandfather is a wine fiend and asked for a bottle of wine for Christmas. 

He usually drinks white wine (Kendell Jackson?) and so we thought we would try and find him some thing a little different that he might enjoy. Anyone able to give some pointers to wine neophyte? Maybe what we should know about wine and why some are more expensive than others?

PS: why do you only fill the glass up partially? If I were to spend that kind of money on a drink, I would want the whole glass filled up!

Thanks in advance


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post.

We have a lot of whiners on the Forum.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax*, I'm OK with moving this to Big Game. It's a good fit.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Bax*, I'm OK with moving this to Big Game. It's a good fit.


You do whatever feels right brother. But I have a feeling most suggestions will boil down to a can of beer over there in that free-for-all section :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not much help. We were taught in Moderator school not to whine on the open forum.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

-BaHa!- Thanks for the laugh Goob. That's the best thing I've heard all day.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'm not much help. We were taught in Moderator school not to whine on the open forum.


I missed that memo and the training class date...will their be a makeup date... :?: 
:lol: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my favorite whines is MD Option #2. A dark whine, not transparent at all, and it's flavor could be called "complex". The whine contains a double-dose of nuerotransmitters such as Dopeamean. 

A warning: refrain from operating heavy equipment and computer keyboards while enjoying MD Option #2.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not a whine connoisseur but I have tasted some good whines. The one that sticks out most is from Idaho and the company is called St. Chappel (sp), any of the white whines with that brand are good! A bit sweet.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer the Charles Shaw name. Sold at Trader Joes in California. It has gone up in price the last couple of years. It is a blended wine from the many grape vinyards of the Napa Valley. It is also known as "Two Buck Chuck" . It did go up to $3.00 a bottle. :shock: :lol: Go to the State Wine Store in Murray. They should have someone there with a little more expertise. Unless it's one of the stores our State Government wants to shut down, even though it brings revenue to the state :O•-: :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We prefer red wine. A red Zinfandel to be exact. If he usually drinks white wine and you want to give him something else to try I would recommend the zin. Its not a real dry wine like you can get with a Merlot. It is best served at room temperature. After trying many different wines my favorite is a Zinfandel called "Predator" it has a ladybug on the front of it. It runs about $17 a bottle. Its not cheap but not expensive either. If its something new I would try this. It has a great flavor and not to sweet or dry like you can get with some reds. Finding the right wine is tricky. 

Mrs. Fixed Blade


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> We prefer red wine. A red Zinfandel to be exact. If he usually drinks white wine and you want to give him something else to try I would recommend the zin. Its not a real dry wine like you can get with a Merlot. It is best served at room temperature. After trying many different wines my favorite is a Zinfandel called "Predator" it has a ladybug on the front of it. It runs about $17 a bottle. Its not cheap but not expensive either. If its something new I would try this. It has a great flavor and not to sweet or dry like you can get with some reds. Finding the right wine is tricky.
> 
> Mrs. Fixed Blade


If you liked Predator, try "Green and Red." The 2007 is better than the 2008 IMHO. $20/bottle. Another good value along the red Zin lines are the Douro's from Portugal. These are bit tougher to find, but the SLC wine store on 3rd west has a good selection. Try the Chruchill.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Here ya go BAX*

White Zinfandel: Hold the glass up to the light, and think, pink is definitely my new white.

A delicate blush pink color introduces this fresh, lively wine. On your palate, light creaminess surrenders to a refreshing crisp finish of strawberries and melon. Enjoy chilled as an aperitif, or partnered with all types of foods, particularly those with a slight spiciness, such as Asian or Latin cuisine.

Only one I would get is from Sutter Home, they invented the White Zin :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My uncle Curly always drank red wine, he drank a lot and bougt it by the gallon, back when I was a kid I think it was $1.50 per gallon, don't know the brand but I could ask one of my cousins, it must of been good, cause I think he went through a gallon a day and he was always really happy when ever I saw him.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Soooooo I dont know the first thing about wine and my wife's grandfather is a wine fiend and asked for a bottle of wine for Christmas.
> 
> He usually drinks white wine (Kendell Jackson?) and so we thought we would try and find him some thing a little different that he might enjoy. Anyone able to give some pointers to wine neophyte? Maybe what we should know about wine and why some are more expensive than others?
> 
> ...


i did not read through all of the replies but this is about 20 minutes from home inn CO and my wife loves everything they sell. she has been giving bottles this year for xmas presents

http://www.abbeywinery.com/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm starting to think a fine boxed wine is in order...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I always enjoyed a tall frosty glass of Welches, with a bit of Everclear. The next glass would have a bit more, and by the end of the day, we needn't worry about the grape juice.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I've got a couple of natural white wines (unfermented though). They are Niagra, and the other is Canadace. Canadace has a pink blush to it, both have exquisite flavor. Next year we should have a variety in full production called Jupiter (red) that is superb! 
We've started a New Years Day tradition. Natural unfermented wine taste tests with different cheeses. We now have twelve different varieties of grape vines.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Naturalist said:


> Natural unfermented wine taste tests with different cheeses. We now have twelve different varieties of grape vines.


Cheese is what would get me to start drinking wine. But then I'd never poop because I ate too much cheese and the wine would be untouched.

You ever had Port Wine cheese and crackers? I could eat a whole tub of that stuff!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Bear is correct- The St. Chappele is a decent non-expensive wine- the Snake River Brand isn't too bad either-
their Reisling is a sweet but nice dessert wine. A little more expensive but a crowd pleaser is Blue Nun.


----------

